# Inset flap stay strong enough to support pint glasses



## Sheepdisease (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello there, I have a small built-in alcove which I want to put a flap on. I am having problems sourcing a flat stay which is both for an inset flap and can support additional weight other than just the lid itself. I thought drinks bureau lids were strong enough to hold the weight of glasses and bottles, was I wrong?

Where can I get something which meets my requirements?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

????????

Someone else may know what you are talking about, but I have no idea.

A picture might help.

George


----------



## Sheepdisease (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. Imagine a wooden box with all sides and a back but no front. This is inside a void in the wall and will be surrounded with plasterboard so it looks like an integral part of the wall. 

I want to put a lid on the front which drops down to form a shelf which can support more than just the weight of the lid itself.

As yet I have not been able to find a flap stay which is strong enough to support the extra weight and will work with a flush lid, rather than one which is front mounted.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Still difficult to understand, but I think I am starting to get it.

Sounds like you are building a niche, a shelf unit inset into a wall. It also sounds like you want a drop down front on it, something that could also support weight more than just the front itself.

There are many different options, drop down lid stays are the most typical, or drop down desk hardware.

Just curious, where are you from?

Here is an example:

https://www.thehardwarehut.com/cata...194246&gshop&gclid=CK3-tbOsnswCFZKCaQodhxYJfw


----------



## Sheepdisease (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you for your rely. That is exactly what I am talking about. I am in the UK. 

Are there strongs ones out there like you have described?


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Sheepdisease said:


> Thank you for your rely. That is exactly what I am talking about. I am in the UK.
> 
> Are there strongs ones out there like you have described?


Lots of info and specs in that link I provided, look at some of the spec sheets, gives you the weight supporting charts.


----------



## Sheepdisease (Jun 2, 2013)

I had looked through the specification but couldn't initially see the information you were looking for. I have looked again and see what you mean.

Are any of the hinge/stays suitable for an inset door (as in, when it is closed, the door is flush with the rest of the box within which the lid is contained?


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Sheepdisease said:


> I had looked through the specification but couldn't initially see the information you were looking for. I have looked again and see what you mean.
> 
> Are any of the hinge/stays suitable for an inset door (as in, when it is closed, the door is flush with the rest of the box within which the lid is contained?


Obviously check the installation specs, but IMO the stays don't care how you mount the door. You mount the stays relative to the door close and open position.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Unless you are going to sit on the drop front the hardware shoot summ has on the link would be strong enough. It's designed for a writing desk. We don't know just how big of a drop front you have in mind. Very big you may have to put fold out legs on it as instead.


----------



## Sheepdisease (Jun 2, 2013)

Okay thanks. Any recommendations on what I should use to keep it closed? What would work with NSDX-10? Also, anyone know of NSDX-10 suppliers in the UK?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Usually gravity will hold a lid shut. If not there are any number of catches that would work. If it is an inset door you might use a bullet catch. You could also use a friction catch or a magnetic catch.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Sheepdisease said:


> Okay thanks. Any recommendations on what I should use to keep it closed? What would work with NSDX-10? Also, anyone know of NSDX-10 suppliers in the UK?


First line of the description in the link I provided:

Adjustable Soft Down Stay for downward opening flap door. Designed to hold door in closed position.


----------



## Sheepdisease (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you both for your help. What do I do about hinges if I want it to be inset? I don't want the hardware to be on show, I want something that sits flush with the wood when the flap is in the open position. Otherwise I would have gone with standard inset hinges.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Sheepdisease said:


> Thank you both for your help. What do I do about hinges if I want it to be inset? I don't want the hardware to be on show, I want something that sits flush with the wood when the flap is in the open position. Otherwise I would have gone with standard inset hinges.


With that criteria I believe all you could use is SOSS hinges.


----------

